# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  سوال در مورد ترمیم معدل

## bee

سلام 
یه سوال داشتم 
من 9 مرداد رفتم برای ترمیم معدل در شهریور ثبت نام کنم یه چند تا فرم پر کردم هزینه ای رو دادم ولی 
چند روز پیش به دلیل مشکلاتی رفتم و انصراف دادم گفتن که هنوز اسمتو وارد نکردیم بعدش پرسیدم برای اینکه میتونم تو دی شرکت کنم ؟ یکی میگفت میشه یکی میگفت نمیشه .
لطفا اگه میدونید کمک کنید

----------


## AlirezA 1522

اگه کسی می دونه دوستمون رو راهنمایی کنه....پلیز...

----------


## Mohsen.mn

> سلام 
> یه سوال داشتم 
> من 9 مرداد رفتم برای ترمیم معدل در شهریور ثبت نام کنم یه چند تا فرم پر کردم هزینه ای رو دادم ولی 
> چند روز پیش به دلیل مشکلاتی رفتم و انصراف دادم گفتن که هنوز اسمتو وارد نکردیم بعدش پرسیدم برای اینکه میتونم تو دی شرکت کنم ؟ یکی میگفت میشه یکی میگفت نمیشه .
> لطفا اگه میدونید کمک کنید


من واسه دیپلم مجدد پارسال شهریور نتونستم ولی دی امتحان دادم
اینم فکر کنم بشه

----------


## Mohsen.mn

راستی این طرح ترمیم معدل تصویب شد یا نه؟

----------


## bee

*Mohsen.mn*
یعنی شهریور ثبت نام کردی بعد نرفتی امتحان بدی ؟

----------

